# Volkl Unlimited AC 7.4 Gold



## namari (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm an intermediate skier, but haven't skied in about 10 years. My last skis where traditional straight skis. I have not skied on shaped skies. I am now wanting to get back into the sport. I have an opportunity to pick up a pair of *Volkl Unlimited AC 7.4 Gold* for a great price. *Can anyone give me some specific information about these skis?* All I could find on them is a site saying that they are a rental line and a few vague specs. Thanks!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about those skis. There are probably no reviews if they are rentals. Are they new or getting sold off from a rental fleet? If new they would prob be a good ski to get you back into the sport for a year or two. If they are coming out of a rental fleet. Run away.


----------



## namari (Feb 10, 2010)

<Are they new or getting sold off from a rental fleet?>

Thanks for the reply! They are new, with M 10.0 Fastrak2 System bindings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

So I'm assuming it's just a beginner/intermediate ski. If the price is right, get them. You will prob want to replace them in a year or two with an upper intermediate ski. Or you could spend a little more and get a pair of skis that will last you longer.


----------



## namari (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the fact that they have a full sensor wood core. I've never been much of a fan of the foam cores, although the technology may have drastically improved over the years since I've been out. Do you think $250 is too much to pay for this setup?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

That price sounds good.


----------



## namari (Feb 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks wa-loaf! It's always nice having a second opinion in the mix!!!


----------



## ruger88 (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a pair of volki ski's 7.4 unlimited have not skied in many years they are a upper intermediate ski very forgiving all mountain ski highy recomend they where designed as a high end rental you will be happy


----------

